# ManPower Research



## scharfy (Feb 29, 2012)

Just placed an order with them for first time, got a tracking number in under 30mins.

WOW!

Assuming the quality is on point (all reviews point that way), for the prices the offer- seems great.

great experience so far...


----------



## BrG89 (Feb 29, 2012)

scharfy said:


> Just placed an order with them for first time, got a tracking number in under 30mins.
> 
> WOW!
> 
> ...



you won't ever go anywhere else now

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahrnold (Feb 29, 2012)

si si


----------



## swollen (Feb 29, 2012)

MP is awesome! I've got T3 comin' in the next few days...


----------



## GMO (Feb 29, 2012)

T3 is def legit.  I just had bloodwork done and my thyroid enzymes were crashed.  I had to come clean about the T3 and steroid use b/c my test was in the 1800's, so now I'm a "drug addict" according to the medical community.


----------



## acemon (Feb 29, 2012)

I have used their clomid, exemstane, cabergoline all in pill form. Thank god for it I need it when I went on vacation. Very professional!!


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 29, 2012)

I just posted in another thread, but, yes, everything I've seen about MP says they're top notch. I haven't read one complaint.

Personally, I'm running their prami, and it's definitely legit, as I'm not lactating, like I was on prami from a sponsor here.

My boy is using the T3, and is staying lean, while loosing up his diet.

I have faith in them, so this weekend, I'm putting in an order for Aromasin, two CEC Stacks, Clen, and Letro.


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 29, 2012)

I wish they sold gear.  Speed and service is awesome


----------



## rage racing (Feb 29, 2012)

MP has the best service. I am using there stuff too and its gtg. Cant wait to try the t3 this summer.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 29, 2012)

does MP have a rep on this site? didnt see them in sponsor section..


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 29, 2012)

They don't, they're just that good.


----------



## chold (Feb 29, 2012)

Currently feeding my rats their caber and adex


----------



## Imosted (Feb 29, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> They don't, they're just that good.


^^^this, it would be nice if they come aboard and become a sponsor here.


----------



## oufinny (Feb 29, 2012)

So far I have to say it is legit, the NYC and ECA is on point (ECA is ridiculous how strong it is) and I plan on getting some of the AIs and SERMs next.  I have to try the SARMs from another source to see if it is good or not, first round with it I can't say that it was or not.  I will say that it was suppressive which to me says it was definitely legit.  So far if you want to go the pill route, it is an excellent option that is very fairly priced.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 2, 2012)

I emailed them about the out of stock clen, and I got a response within minutes.
I then messaged him again, and not 30 seconds after I left my computer, my phone was ringing to let me know I had an email.


----------



## Ubiyca (Mar 2, 2012)

How is their tadalafil and vardenafil potency wise??


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 2, 2012)

I can vouch for their NYC and torem.  I didn't lactate with their caber and although the letro didn't get rid of my lumps, it killed my drive and joints.


----------



## gamma (Mar 2, 2012)

Imosted said:


> ^^^this, it would be nice if they come aboard and become a sponsor here.



Yeah then the mystery would be gone, the honeymoon phase would be  over !!!


----------



## bulldogz (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback OP...

I have yet to try MP myself but have heard good things about them...

They will be my next purchase when I run out of my current items...probably going to place an order next wk


----------



## Overdoze (Mar 3, 2012)

They are not deliver peptides international, this is suck...


----------



## FordFan (Mar 3, 2012)

Mp is a great source. If everyones svc was like his it would be great. I had a problem with one of my orders. Sent email, had a response, and pack shipped out all in the same day. All products I've tried have been g2g.


----------



## Supa Diesel G33k (Mar 3, 2012)

They are great. I place a Torem
Order yesterday morning and within 1 hour I got an email it was shipped. There SERMS are all g2g. Havent tried anything else from them yet but I will def be trying their clen and t3 in a few months.


----------



## KUVinny (Mar 4, 2012)

Ubiyca said:


> How is their tadalafil and vardenafil potency wise??



I used their tadalafil a few nights ago. Definitely potent!


----------



## PappyMason (Mar 4, 2012)

KUVinny said:


> I used their tadalafil a few nights ago. Definitely potent!



same. and 1 pill leaves me good for the next two days.


----------



## Pork Chop (Mar 4, 2012)

I will place a $500 order if they will become a sponser here


----------



## Brisco58 (Mar 5, 2012)

Ubiyca said:


> How is their tadalafil and vardenafil potency wise??



I just ordered from them on Wed. and received my order on Saturday.  I tried one Vardenafil cap on Saturday night and had a good time.  I;m 36 and am two months post PCT and had 3 nuts fall off of one tree that night.  My only prior use of Vardenafil was with another popular research chem sponsor which also worked well.  The Manpower Vardenafil was dosed at 15 mg per pill while the other was only 5 mg per ml so it was difficult to really compare the two.  Price wise I think you get more from Manpower.  I did have a massive headache in the morning which would likely be attributed to the higher dosage which I really probably did not need given my previous dose was only 5 mg.  

I also ordered some Clomid, but have not used it as of yet.


----------

